# beep test/ bleep test/ shuttle run



## bradtash (Oct 23, 2009)

hi all,
first of all i am unsure where to put this, if this is not in the correct place please feel free to move it.
i need to improve my fitness.... i am applying to be a police officer and need to get a beep test/bleep test/shuttle run score of over 8. at the moment i am getting a very very dissapointing 4. anyway, has any one got any tips to help get better scores? or any ideas how long it will take to get to an 8 with "hard" training. i plan on working as hard as i can and hopefully get their in 2-3 months.
for those that dont know what the beep test is, it is a run of 20 metres back and fourth to the tune of a beep. the beep gets faster and faster as time progresses. i think it starts around 9km per hour and and at level 8 is around 12km per hour.
anyway any help or tips would be great thanks.


----------

